# Moving Forward



## Salarat (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey guys!

Since my intro, Ive acquired my GED and done everything needed to join the Army. Unfortunately, no option 40s were available(no combat arms were even available last week). My recruiter has called ROC daily, and finally secured me an 11x, no options. I'm going to train my heart out, and attempt to get an airborne/ranger slot at OSUT, if not, going to focus on being the best infantryman I can and weigh my options down the road. 

MEPS next week, ship out late August!

I'd like to thank you all for the simple existence of this forum, some of the best information available out there. 


- S


----------

